# Cheyenne domestic fuses



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a 2001/02 cheyenne 696 with analogue switches and guages etc above the door. Several red switches for various items, a main 12V switch, a water tank guage and an analogue battery voltmeter.
I assume there must be some 12 volt fuses somewhere for the individual items or are the switches themselves some sort of circuit breaker.
Any help would be appreciated
Regards, Dave


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Chudders, i believe that the electrical panel fitted to your vehicle has integrated circuit breakers built into the switches, this provides the protection for the individual items. There are main power fuses under the bonnet for the charging and fridge power.
I hope this is of use but if you require further info then please let me know.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the prompt reply, very grateful
Regards, Dave


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

You may also have another fuse board under the seat near door or in wardrobe (I have a Cheyenne and mine is under seat), don't know if all models are the same....


----------

